
State of Ad-Blocking on OzBargain - mikedb
http://scott.yang.id.au/2015/10/adblocking-on-ozbargain.html
======
camillomiller
Interesting that the % of desktop users blocking ads is so high, while the
penetration on mobile is very low still. How would it translate in crude
numbers though? If mobile visitors are 80% of the total, like for some news
sites, that 6% is much more relevant than shown here...

------
RubyPinch
[http://i.imgur.com/9KMDCE5.png](http://i.imgur.com/9KMDCE5.png) to compare
ozbargin with and without adblock

~~~
Mithaldu
Given how horrible that ad is, it should be a surprise to no-one that it is
deemed inacceptable.

